# New Piraya from Below Water



## Trigga (Sep 5, 2008)

I was supposed to get my fish thursday night but due to the thunder storm the flight got cancelled and they had to sit there over night until friday morning. I was a little worried but the packaging of the fish was excellent and they all made it and were eating about an hour after being acclimated to the tank.

Few shots of the piraya about 10 minutes after introducing them to the tank.


















I had them divided from the piraya i was keeping solo just to see if there was any aggressive interaction. They all crowded around the divider and just sat there so i decided to finally give him some friends and lifted the divider and put them together.

Heres a few shots from this morning





































Enjoy!

Picking up some melafix today or tommorow to help with the fins otherwise they are perfect


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice pack you got there 

What type are they?


----------



## Trigga (Sep 5, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Very nice pack you got there
> 
> What type are they?


thanks the scientific name is Pygocentrus Piraya


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh wow.. they are very nice. How big are they now?


----------



## Trigga (Sep 5, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Oohh wow.. they are very nice. How big are they now?


Thanks,
The biggest one is just more than 4" the new guys are all around 3" give or take a few cms


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

nice. they look really sparkly


----------



## Trigga (Sep 5, 2008)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> nice. they look really sparkly


Thanks, they only get more sparkly as they grow which I cannot wait for


----------

